# recommendation for lunch...



## qawse (Mar 13, 2007)

I am usually at work during lunch time and can not cook a chicken breast or eggs. Could you recommend a good high protein lunch? Something besides coldcuts, that i could take to work? Is there anything else besides coldcuts? Is the sodium in them a thing to be concerned about?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Mar 14, 2007)

tuna or tuna salad is always a good choice.  they have low sodium lunch meat.


----------



## qawse (Mar 15, 2007)

what do you usually do if you cant cook something?
I heard there can be a build up of mercury, if you eat too much tuna


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Mar 15, 2007)

ya, i believe it's the solid white albacore that has higher mercury levels.  the chunk light has less mercury in it.


----------

